# Scream 5 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Harvey, say it ain't so.....

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2011/05/17/scream-series-harvey-weinstein


----------



## DragonMasterX (Jul 17, 2010)

oh come on it can't be that ba... ok it is! 

I think the only way that they can fix this franchise is to re-invent it! they did it with the original Scream, why can't they do it again? Why not have a combination of all the "GhostFace" killers, and turn the last two into an elimination of Sidney, Dewey and Gale?! i think that'd be awesome.


----------



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

I personally love the scream series, especially the fourth one. Looking forward to a fith.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Say what?! Let it die.
I love them (didn't see the 4) but let them go in peace, please. 
Find another horse to beat to death. (I don't condone violence towards horses.)


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I really want to see the 4th movie, even though I still think almost everything new sucks and I wasn't that impressed with Craven's _Red Eye_. Gotta wait on that DVD and thanks to Netflix's inflated new policy to get both Watch Instant and DVD-by-mail, I had to eliminate by-mail deliveries so I don't know when I'll get a chance to see it.


----------



## nbrand48 (Sep 27, 2011)

To be honest, I do not like this series.


----------

